# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > المعاملات والشريعة الاسلامية >  للطفل أن يبيت مع أبيه يومين شهريا بحكم المحكمة

## الباحث عن العدالة

*للطفل أن يبيت مع أبيه يومين شهريا بحكم المحكمة
حق الرؤية في دائرة الجدل‏!‏
‏7‏ ملايين من أطفال الطلاق
يدفعون ثمن الصراعات بين الحاضن وغير الحاضن
الولاية التعليمية للطفل في أيدي الأم الحاضنة
بموجب قانون الطفل الجديد**الأهرام 4/2/2009**تحقيق‏-‏أمل إبراهيم سعد‏:‏*
*جدل‏..‏ وصراعات‏..‏ وأزمات أسرية‏,‏ يعيشها أكثر من‏7‏ ملايين من أطفال الطلاق‏,‏ يدفعون ثمن الخلافات بين الأب والأم‏..‏ والسبب حق الرؤية‏!‏

وتظل أبواب الجدل مفتوحة علي مصاريعها حول حق وشروط الرؤية‏,‏ وظروفها‏,‏ ومدتها‏,‏ ومكان الرؤية‏,‏ ويتجدد الجدل مرة أخري مع تعديلات مشروع قانون الطفل الجديد‏..‏ وها هو مجمع البحوث الإسلامية يرفض عقوبة الحبس أو إسقاط حق الرؤية عن الخاطف للطفل‏,‏ والاكتفاء بالغرامة التي يحددها القاضي‏.‏ ووقف الحق في الحضانة أو الرؤية لمن تقررت لمصلحته في حالة الامتناع أو المماطلة عن أداء النفقة المقررة‏..‏

ومع قانون حق الرؤية نشأت مشاكل عديدة‏..‏ فالمدة المقررة للرؤية ـ في نظر الآباء ـ غير كافية‏..‏ وهو ما خلف العديد من الصراعات التي وصلت إلي ديوان المحاكم‏,‏ وآخرها الطبيب الذي لجأ إلي المحكمة لأن‏3‏ ساعات اسبوعيا لا تكفيه للتواصل مع طفله ورؤيته‏,‏ فأنصفته المحكمة وقررت أن يبيت الطفل مع والده لمدة يومين شهريا‏,‏ علي اعتبار أن مبيت الطفل مع والده يحقق مصلحة الأول‏.‏

بداية الصراع الذي رصدناه‏,‏ كانت مع الطرف غير الحاضن والذي غالبا ما يمثله الآباء‏,‏ والذين يؤكدون أن من أهم أسباب قصور المادة رقم‏20‏ من القانون‏25‏ لسنة‏1929‏ هو اختزال العلاقة الأبوية في التمويل المادي‏(‏ النفقات‏)‏ عن بعد‏,‏ دون اتاحة أية فرصة في المشاركة بالرعاية الوجدانية‏,‏ والتربوية‏,‏ ولو أن هؤلاء الآباء قد اختاروا كفالة ورعاية أحد الأيتام لكان له الحق كاملا في التواصل مع من يكفله في الوقت الذي يشاء دون منع أو تعسف من أحد‏..‏ كذلك اختزال مدة الرؤية بالنسبة للطرف غير الحاضن لصغيره بثلاث ساعات فقط اسبوعيا في إحدي الحدائق أو أحد مقار الحزب الوطني كما أن القانون لا يسمح لأسرة الطرف غير الحاضن من أجداد وأعمام وعمات أو أخوال برؤية الصغير‏,‏ وتقتصر الرؤية فقط علي الأب أو الأم غير الحاضن‏..‏ كذلك فإن القانون لا يشتمل علي عقوبة ملموسة للحاضنة التي بيدها الصغير في حالة تعسفها بالامتناع عن تنفيذ حكم الرؤية كليا‏,‏ أو جزئيا حيث إن العقوبة المعمول بها حاليا هي الحكم بنقل الحضانة إلي الجدة الأم وهو انتقال صوري لذا فهي لا تمثل عقوبة ملموسة تغل يد الحاضنة عن ذات الممارسات التعسفية‏,‏ وذلك لأن المحضون يقيم في محل اقامة الحاضنة فعليا‏..‏

قصور التنظيم التشريعي
د‏.‏ محمد بهاء الدين أبو شقة أستاذ القانون الجنائي بجامعة أكتوبر يشير من خلال ورقة عمل تقدم بها إلي المجلس القومي للطفولة والأمومة إلي أن رؤية الصغير تعتبر حقا طبيعيا كفله الشرع الحنيف وكرسته مذاهب الفقه الإسلامي قبل أن يعرف طريقه إلي القوانين الوضعية ولا ينشأ هذا الحق في الواقع والقانون إلا حال انقسام عري الزوجية التي أثمرت صغيرا‏..‏ وفي واقع الحال أن هناك أوجه قصور في التشريع الحالي أفرزتها الممارسة العملية تتمثل في أن التنظيم التشريعي لحق الرؤية من حيث المدة يجعل حدها الأقصي لمدة عشر ساعات اسبوعيا والتي درجت الممارسة القضائية علي التزام الحد الأدني لها وهي ثلاث ساعات اسبوعيا فقط تبدو قصيرة للغاية‏,‏ ولا تحقق الغرض المقصود من كفالة حق الرؤية‏..‏ كما أن التنظيم التشريعي الحالي قد خلا تماما من وضع جزاء حاسم للتحايل أو الالتفاف علي حق الرؤية سواء بمنعه أو تعطيله بأي صورة من الصور بما يحدث خللا في التوازن التشريعي المطلوب بالنظر إلي نص المادة‏292‏ من قانون العقوبات التي وضعت عقوبة جنائية حال عدم رد الصغير إلي الحاضن مرة أخري‏.‏

ومن ثم فهناك مجموعة من المقترحات للأخذ بها في هذا الصدد منها ضبط مصطلح حق الرؤية في صلب القانون بتحديد مضمونه علي نحو يتسع ليشمل المشاركة الفعالة للطرف غير الحاضن في رعاية صغيره‏..‏ وتعديل مدة الرؤية لتكون يوما كاملا ومبيت ليلة كل اسبوع علي أن يراعي تجميع تلك المدة وعدم سقوطها حال تعذر ذلك كل اسبوع فضلا عن وجوب النص علي حق الطرف غير الحاضن في أن يصطحب صغيره لمدة شهر متصل أو منفصل خلال فترة الصيف فضلا عن حقه في اصطحابه للصغير خلال الأعياد والمناسبات الدينية واجازة نصف العام كذلك هناك ضرورة ـ كما يضيف د‏.‏ محمد بهاء الدين أبو شقة ـ لتنظيم مسألة سفر الصغير صحبة الطرف الحاضن خارج البلاد بوجوب الحصول علي إذن بذلك من القاضي الوقتي بعد سماع أقوال الطرف غير الحاضن‏..‏ بالاضافة إلي ضرورة استحداث تنظيم يواجه حالات الامتناع عن تنفيذ أحكام الرؤية أو عرقلتها‏,‏ مع وجوب النص علي اعتبار العودة إلي الامتناع أو التعطيل ظرفا مشددا يجعل من عقوبة الحبس وجوبية‏.‏

مشروع قانون
وعلي الجانب الآخر فهناك مشروعات قوانين تناولت حق الرؤية بالدراسة والتحليل والمقترحات منها مشروع قانون تقدمت به إحدي عضوات مجلس الشعب‏.‏ ويعقب عليه د‏.‏ حسام الشنشوري رئيس الجمعية المصرية لأطفال الطلاق‏(‏ تحت التأسيس‏)‏ قائلا أنه أمعن في وضع المزيد من القيود والعقوبات للطرف غير الحاضن‏,‏ ولم يقدم له أية حلول فيما يتعلق بحق الرؤية‏..‏ فقد جاء في المادتين الثانية والثالثة من مشروع القانون أن لكل الأبوين والجدين والاخوة الحق في الرؤية بحيث تكون الزيارة في منزل الحاضنة أو منزل أهلها وإن تعذر ذلك تكون في أقرب مكان لاقامة الحاضنة‏..‏ وهنا يجب أن نشير إلي أن مشروع القانون‏..‏ لم يشر إلي باقي عائلة الطفل كالأعمام والعمات وأبنائهم وقد تجاهل علاقة المحضون بهم تماما وحدد العلاقة بين الطفل وعائلته لغير الحاضن بالأب والأجداد والاخوة فقط‏..‏

أما المادة الخامسة من القانون المقترح ـ كما يضيف د‏.‏ حسام الشنشوري ـ فهي تحتوي علي ظلم بين لغير الحاضن والمحضون علي حد سواء حيث إنه يوجب علي غير الحاضن الالتزام بشروط ليتمكن من أن يصطحب المحضون داخل البلاد‏(‏ وليس خارجها‏)‏ وهي بلوغ المحضون سن الثانية عشرة من العمر وأن يكون طلب الاصطحاب لفترة محدودة‏,‏ وموافقة الحاضن والمحضون علي هذا الطلب وكذلك صدور حكم من المحكمة بمنع سفر المحضون خارج البلاد‏.‏

الحاضنات يتساءلن
هناك تساؤلات عديدة لدي الأمهات الحاضنات في هذا الصدد‏..‏ منها هل سيحرم الطفل من أمه تماما خلال فترة الإستضافة التي قد تمتد لأسابيع أو شهور أو أيام حسب ما ورد بالمقترح؟ وهل ستلجأ الأم الي رفع قضية رؤية كي تتمكن من رؤية أطفالها خلال فترة الإستضافة‏,‏ وبالتالي نسلب صاحب الحق الأول ـ حسب الشرع والقانون ـ وهو الأم الحاضنة من حقها في رؤية أطفالها‏..‏

ما هوالحد الأدني لأعمار الأطفال الذين سوف يطبق عليهم القانون الرضيع؟ أم أطفال ما قبل سن المدرسة‏,‏ أم من هم في مراحل الدراسة الأولي؟‏!‏ وجميع هذه الأعمار في أشد الحاجة إلي رعاية ودعم وحين وطمأنينه الأم ومن الذي سيقوم علي رعاية الطفل خلال فترة الإستضافة؟ الجدة المسنة أم زوجة الأب‏(‏ إن وجدت‏)‏ العمة أم الخادمة؟ هل أي من هؤلاء أحق‏,‏ وأقدر‏,‏ وأصلح لرعاية الطفل من الأم التي اختارها الله دون من سواها لأداء هذه الوظيفة؟ وماذا لو تعرض الطفل‏,‏ أو الطفلة لاعتداء ـ أياما كان نوعه كيف سيتم إثبات هذا الإعتداء؟ هل سوف يطلب من الطفل الذهاب إلي أقسام الشرطة أو المحاكم للشهادة ضد الأب؟

الطفل في مأزق
وماذا لو إختفي الطفل حتي لو داخل البلاد لاسيما مع الأباء ذوي الأعمال الحرة؟ هل علي الأم أم علي الأجهزة الأمنية البحث عن أطفال في‏29‏ محافظة؟ وماذا عن سفر الأطفال مع الآباء إلي الخارج؟ هل يتم إدراج أكثر من‏7‏ ملايين طفل‏(‏ هم أطفال الطلاق‏)‏ علي قوائم الممنوعين من السفر؟ كيف يمكن ذلك مع وجود مشكلة التشابهات الإسمية التي قد تصل بهم إلي‏40‏ و‏50‏ مليون إسم‏,‏ وأي قاعدة بيانات يمكنها أن تتحمل هذا الكم من الأسماء؟ خاصة مع وجود‏13‏ منفذا علي مستوي الجمهورية‏!!‏ ولو كانت الإجابة أن القانون سيضع عقوبة رادعة واحتياطات كافية لطمأنه الطرف الحاضن‏..‏ فماذا يضير الشاه بعد ذبحها؟ هل هذه العقوبة سوف تصلح الآثار السلبية المدمرة للأم‏,‏ والطفل حتي لو تم سجن الأب لمدة لا تقل عن سنة كما جاء بالمقترح؟ أم أنه فقط سيلحق ضرر آخر بأسم الطفل المرتبط بأب خريج سجون وما هو التأثير النفسي علي الطفل من أن والده دخل السجن في شأن مرتبط به شخصيا؟ هل سيحكم القاضي بموجب قانون الطفل أم قانون الأحوال الشخصية أم الأثنين معا؟ وماذا لو كان هناك تعارض؟ والواقع أنه لا يوجد أي ترابط أو تنسيق بين القوانين مما يفتح أبوابا عديدة من الثغرات لأي طرف للتلاعب من خلالها‏..‏

الولاية التعليمية
وتتوالي تساؤلات الأمهات الحاضنات ومنها من هو الأب الذي يصلح للإستضافة؟ هل هو الأب الذي يحاول سحب ملف طفله من المدرسة‏,‏ ونقله إلي مدرسة أخري أقل مستوي أو أبعد كيدا في الأم؟ أم هو الأب الذي لا يدفع النفقة ومصاريف الدراسة الا بسطوة القانون ولولا وجود حكم حبس عند الإمتناع ما دفع حتي في وجود أحكام قضائية؟‏!‏

وفي هذا الصدد‏,‏ يجب أن نشير إلي الفتوي التي كانت دار الأفتاء المصرية قد أصدرتها بهذا الخصوص وهي تتمثل في أن من لم يقم بواجب الولاية علي الصغير فلا ولاية له والولاية هنا تشمل المسئولية عن الإنفاق‏,‏ والتعليم وكافة السبل التي من شأنها الإهتمام برعاية الصغير‏..‏

الناحية الشرعية
أما إذا إنتقلنا إلي الناحية الشرعية فنجدها بالفعل قاطعة وكفيلة بحسم الأمر صالح الطرف الحاضن ـ كما تضيف الأمهات الحاضنات ـ فقد أصدر مجمع البحوث الإسلامية في جلسته الثانية في دورته الرابعة والأربعين قراره بأنه يجوز للطرف غير الحاضن إستضافة الصغير بمسكنه في العطلات إذا آذن الحاضن بذلك وبالتالي فإن الحاضنة لا تجبر علي قيام الطرف غير الحاضنة بإستضافة الطفل بقوة القانون وضد ما تراه في مصلحة الصغير‏..‏ وقد صدر هذا القرار في‏27‏ سبتمبر سنة‏2007‏ كذلك فإن الرؤية تعني إنتقالا من له حق الرؤية إلي المكان الذي يتواجد فيه الصغير لكي يراه وهل تتم في مكان عام ووفقا للفتوي رقم‏740‏ الصادرة من دار الإفتاء المصرية فإن الحاضنة لا تجبر علي إرسال الصغير إلي مكان إقامة أبيه ولها الحق في عدم تمكينه من أخذه منها أو إخراجه من مكان إقامتها‏..‏

وفي النهاية فإن رأي الشريعة في هذه القضية‏(‏ الإستضافة‏)‏ يحدده د‏.‏ عبدالله النجار الأستاذ بكلية الشريعة والقانون بجامعة الأزهر وعضو مجمع البحوث الإسلامية بالأزهر الشريف قائلا انه كما هو معلوم من دين الله بالضرورة فإن حضانة الأم لصغيرها وهو في سن حياته الأولي من المسلمات الشرعية الثابتة بالسنة النبوية الصحيحة‏,‏ وبآثار الصحابة وإنعقد عليها إجماع فقهاء الأم من أول عصر الصحابة إلي يومنا هذا من غير نكير من أحد وهو ما يدل علي المعقول الصحيح‏..‏ أما السنة فبما روي عن إمرأة قالت يا رسول الله إن إبني هذا كان بطني له وعايء وحجري له حواء وثديي له سقاء وزعم أبوه أنه ينتزعه مني فقال لها النبي أنت أحق به ما لم تنكحي رواه أحمد وأبو داود وأخرجه البيهقي والحاكم وصححه نيل الأوطار للشوكاني‏.‏

والإستضافة المزعومة ـ كما يضيف د‏.‏ عبدالله النجار ـ سوف تمثل مشكلة في حالة الهروب بالأبناء خارج البلاد لاسيما أن العقوبات المقررة لحماية الأم في هذا الموقف العسير لا يتجاوز حدود الغرامة التي لا تزيد علي‏500‏ جنيه‏.‏*

----------

